# IBS affecting other people in your life?



## 21622 (Jun 5, 2005)

Is anyone at the point where they realize not only is their IBS affecting and controlling their life, but also others around them?Today was such a stressful day....Im 19, and work at a daycare (I just recently dropped out of college due to my Ibs and now am 5 000 in the hole eekkkk). Anyways, my mom is the Special Needs Worker at the daycare I work at and she is pretty understanding of my IBS. Usually I am on the schedule to close the daycare every nite which is at 5:30. However my mom gets off at 5....being the wonderful mother she is she always stays with me until 5 30 and we both go home together. I have an uncontrollable amount of anxiety just thinking about the fact that I am the only worker at the daycare looking after about 6 children by myself until their parents come....EEkk...I immidiately start worrying about what if I need to run to the washroom? What if I get sick? What will I do? I will look unresponsible. The thoughts keep coming and coming........Usually this is a problem because my mom is there....So without anxiety my IBS is usually copable...However she is going on vacation with my dad to the US this weekend and will be missing thursday and friday....it is Sunday tonite and the worrying has already begun...I explained to her that "I couldnt do it"...She said, "Cant I ever go away??????"....This was so frustrating for me beacause...I realize now today that my IBS is affecting so many people in my life in a negative way! I just want it to go away! Life just isnt fun anymore like it use to be...


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe you need to just explain your anxiety to your supervisor and your condition. Maybe they can change the schedule or youc an work together to set something up if you do get sick. If you're straight up with them, they should be able to work with you to solve this. Maybe they can have someone else stay for 30 minutes or have you switch schedules with someone else, or a plan for what to do with the children. It's up to you to step up to the plate and be able to be prepared in the event something happens.


----------

